# Eventing Mare Conformation



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Shes got a good, solid shoulder on her
Plenty of depth through the girth
She appears to be over at the knee
Back is borderline long but not bad
Can't see anything terrible off about her hindend
There is something off about her hind legs, though just from those photos it's hard to determine whether she is just slightly sickle-hocked or posty.
I'm no expert on eventing, but she appears to be a nice big, solid horse with a few small faults


----------



## LeafOnTheWind (Oct 17, 2012)

lilruffian said:


> Shes got a good, solid shoulder on her
> Plenty of depth through the girth
> She appears to be over at the knee
> Back is borderline long but not bad
> ...


Thanks for the critique! I was wondering if her back was a bit long since she wears an 84"  Good to know there is nothing terribly wrong with her (her parents were both something of train-wrecks!)


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Better built than my eventer and when Monty was young he was evented by a professional. I like her. She looks sweet. Sure she has a few faults but if she's sound, goes well, does what you want her to do and is happy, so what?


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm no expert, but she looks awesome. So nicely put together. She's solid looking.


----------



## LeafOnTheWind (Oct 17, 2012)

blue eyed pony said:


> Better built than my eventer and when Monty was young he was evented by a professional. I like her. She looks sweet. Sure she has a few faults but if she's sound, goes well, does what you want her to do and is happy, so what?


Thanks! She is turning into a really sweet mare  Funny you say sound in reference to this mare. She had to be rehabbed 2yrs due to blown sesamoid ligaments in her front hooves. She is super sound now though (knocks on wood)  



Lexiie said:


> I'm no expert, but she looks awesome. So nicely put together. She's solid looking.


Oh thanks!  We always joke that if she can't make it over a fence cross country she can just plow on through! ;-)


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

ohhh sesamoid ouch. That's never a good thing! Any idea how/why she did it?


----------



## LeafOnTheWind (Oct 17, 2012)

blue eyed pony said:


> ohhh sesamoid ouch. That's never a good thing! Any idea how/why she did it?


We're not exactly sure how/why it happened as we didn't have her at the time (the old owners weren't exactly truthful either). I'm just happy she is sound now  Although I tell you, this mare is a health trainwreck! She was actually diagnosed with a cancerous sarcoid a little over a year ago. Luckily, it will not spread, but we are currently trying some different methods to keep the size down. She sure likes to keep us busy


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I like her. She has a good sensible head and nice eye. Her neck is a good length but she has inherited some of the Clydesdale's shoulder in that it is little straight and shallow. 
Over at the knee which might lead to problems as they can get tendon problems with that fault but not always. 
Good girth depth allowing for plenty of heart/lung room. 
A tad long in the back but allowable as she is a she.
Lovely backside with a great second thigh - this usually means good jumping ability. 

If she turned up here I would have her out following Foxhounds in no time at all!


----------



## LeafOnTheWind (Oct 17, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> I like her. She has a good sensible head and nice eye. Her neck is a good length but she has inherited some of the Clydesdale's shoulder in that it is little straight and shallow.
> Over at the knee which might lead to problems as they can get tendon problems with that fault but not always.
> Good girth depth allowing for plenty of heart/lung room.
> A tad long in the back but allowable as she is a she.
> ...


Thanks for the critique!  She is quite the jumper! I will know where to look if she turns up missing ;-)


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Is it just me or is she standing under herself in a lot of those photos? It might just be the angle but she almost looks sore.

Otherwise I love her. Big, solid, useful looking mare. If she's sound, I dont see why she couldn't make a great eventer!


----------

